# temperatura excesiva fusible toma neutro



## Patrick (Ene 16, 2011)

La instalación a red tiene un voltaje de 220-240V. Todo parece funcionar como es debido, pero el fusible neutro se calienta demasiado. Al fusible no le pasa nada, pero el cableado cercano se funde por el contacto directo (tanto con la cerámica como con el conector). A mover los cables, para reducir dicho contacto, no se soluciona el problema, porque se nota claramente un olor a quemado, solo que no encuentro ningún deterioro.
El fusible de fase esta fría. La temperatura de los cables esta bien (< 30ºC).

Creo que lo mejor sería cambiar la caja de fusibles, pero no estoy convencido que esto solucionara el problema.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2011)

Primero y muy importante; en el neutro NO TIENE QUE HABER FUSIBLE debe de haber un cartucho, cilindro o cuchilla no fusible.
Lo mas seguro es que esté mal atornillado o esté haciendo algo mal contacto y por eso se caliente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2011)

Una ves que el material del porta-fusible y los cables que van a el, se han recalentado, pierden parte de su calidad para conducir corriente, se ponen resistivos, lo cual trae aparejado nuevos recalentamientos y mayor deterioro de la instalación.

Cambia la fusiblera, los cables que estén cerca de la zona donde se produjeron las calenturas y *NO* pongas fusible sobre el neutro.


----------



## Patrick (Ene 17, 2011)

Muchas gracias, después de cambiar el porta-fusible se ha resuelto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Si es monofásica , mejor que le deje el fusible de neutro


----------



## Patrick (Ene 17, 2011)

gracias DOSMETROS, he dejado el fusible (o mejor dicho: he puesto uno nuevo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

OK , pero en las *líneas trifásicas*  en neutro *JAMÁS* debe llevar fusible !


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

¿Y por qué no se puede?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Porque si se vuela el fusible del neutro , y al no ser un sistema balanceado (sobre todo para iluminación) , se empiezan a subir y bajar las tensiones de cada fase , dependisndo de los consumos en cada una , pudiendo llegar a valoes de 300 Vca o más volts , para sistemas de 220 Vca.

Y te quema tooooooooodoooooooooooo.

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Ya entiendo el asunto, se serian las cargas y se lía parda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Claro , si las cargas trifásicas son balanceadas entonces si podés tener el neutro flotante , como por ejemplo los motores trifásicos dónde el neutro no se conecta realmente a nada.

Si conectás tres lámparas idénticas de 220 V en estrella a la trifásica (dejando ese neutro flotante) no tenés ningún problema hasta que se quema una , y entonces se queman las otras dos por sobretensión.

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

No se suele poner de todos modos fusible de neutro porque si se funde la instalación se apaga, pero se queda toda ella a 230V y eso es peligroso.
Aunque es verdad que no pasa como en trifásica.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Claro, ya que en el punto de unión de las 3 lámparas hay 0V.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

0V no pero casi.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> No se suele poner de todos modos fusible de neutro porque si se funde la instalación se apaga, pero se queda toda ella a 230V y eso es peligroso.
> Aunque es verdad que no pasa como en trifásica.


 
Ahora aquí en Argentina hay normativas que las empresas cumplen , pero hace unos años cuando hacían una reparación  te conectaban indistintamente vivo y neutro , lo rotaban , por lo cual es bueno tener corte en los dos , y por eso lo mejor es la térmica bipolar 



Josefe17 dijo:


> Claro, ya que en el punto de unión de las 3 lámparas hay 0V.


 
Exacto , eso con tensiones y consumos idénticos


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

También ha casos, que yo pensaba que no quedaban, en los que los 230V salen de dos fases de un sistema 125~220V en esos casos es necesario poner dos fusibles.
Con los magnetotérmicos ya no hay problemas; hace años que no están permitidos los 1+n, ahora los dos contactos miden, antes se solía ahorrar poniendo un contacto que medía y otro auxiliar para el neutro.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

¿Y quien sabe si no están rotados, porque en las lineas de distribuición los 4 cables son iguales, y cómo saben cual es el neutro?

Eso es bifase, no, ya que en mi pueblo (de mi madre) lo había hasta hace 4 años, existía el 125,


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

Sencillo, se mide de los cuatro cables a tierra, tres dan 220V o así y uno da 8V o así, ese es el neutro.
También se puede hacer con un buscapolos, en el neutro no se deba de encender.
El orden de las fases ya es mas complejo de ver pero no pasa nada; las conectas como te parezca y si los motores van al revés cambias dos cualesquiera.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

¿Tanta resistencia hay entre neutro y tierra?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

No mucha; la que tenga el conductor de neutro ya que en el CT están unidas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Pero en el de 125, creo recordar que me dijo un chispa que no van unidas (trafo G0)
¿Es así?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

Pues no lo se, pero no veo por qué no van a ir unidas. Si no van no hay motivo para que el neutro sea neutro.


----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora aquí en Argentina hay normativas que las empresas cumplen , pero hace unos años cuando hacían una reparación  te conectaban indistintamente vivo y neutro , lo rotaban , por lo cual es bueno tener corte en los dos , y por eso lo mejor es la térmica bipolar
> 
> 
> 
> Exacto , eso con tensiones y consumos idénticos



Ojo, en las industrías no se usa fusible en el neutro, lo que no quiere decir que se le pueda colocar un térmico tetrapolar.

El neutro se une al centro de la estrella de la subestación y también a tierra.

EDITO: El neutro siempre se conecta a tierra en la S.E. , si esto no se cumple es porque el transformador está conectado en triangulo, deja de ser Fase-Neutro para ser bifásico.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Tengo entendido que en la zona del Levante los apagones son semanales, ¿es así? Solo es mera curiosidad. Otra duda, si el tendido de media tensión son 3 líneas, y el de baja son 4, ¿de dónde saca la que falta, que creo que es el neutro?

Gracias por resolverme estas dudas existenciales sobre trifase.

@Dano, lo que no se debe de hacer, es como dicen, dejar el neutro flotante, o eso creo.


----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que en la zona del Levante los apagones son semanales, ¿es así? Solo es mera curiosidad. Otra duda, si el tendido de media tensión son 3 líneas, y el de baja son 4, ¿de dónde saca la que falta, que creo que es el neutro?
> 
> Gracias por resolverme estas dudas existenciales sobre trifase.



En media la carga es balanceada, entonces no es necesario el neutro.
O también en media, el transformador se conecta el primario en triángulo, ambas razones son válidas.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

En Alicante no, ni me acuerdo del último.... seguro que ahora se corta por invocarlo.
El neutro sale del centro de la estrella que a su vez es tierra en el CT. Los trafos de distribución suelen ser D-Y para tener mejor reparto de cargas así que no puede haber neutro en el primario. Aunque también hay D-Zz


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Lo decía porque en Oliva tienen grupos electrógenos para ello, y en tres días que estuve en el Pilar en un albergue, arrancó 5 horas. ¡Pobres luces de emergencia! Y otra vez que estuve en verano, arrancaba a diario en el cámping...



			
				Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Los trafos de distribución suelen ser D-Y para tener mejor reparto de cargas así que no puede haber neutro en el primario. Aunque también hay D-Zz



O sea que primario en triángulo y secundario en estrella y del centro el neutro o no hay como dice Dano, pero luego con las D, las Zz y las Y me pierdo


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

D = Triángulo
Y = Estrella
Zz = Zig-zag
En distribución siempre hay neutro, otra cosa es que no lo uses porque tengas cargas trifásicas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Y zig zag cómo es, I ask?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

Hay una cosa que se llama gooogle.... ;-)
http://www.tuveras.com/eltrafotrifasico/eltrafotrifasico.htm


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Soy muy joven para entenderlo...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2011)

La idea es que cada línea del secundario viene de dos bobinas en lugar de una y así carga sobre sos líneas del primario y se reduce mucho el desequilibrio que no es interesante. A cambio se gasta mas cobre.


----------

